# Would it be wrong?



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

I can't afford to go to university. I've applied for all the grants and everything and loans and I'm still short of thousands.

Prostitution is legal here.

I have anxiety for jobs involving people, but I'm usually perfectly fine one on one.

I look very young so creepy old men would pay a shitload for me.

And I get turned on by ugly people.

I can't really see any downsides but I'm pretty sure there are some. But hey, I need the money if I'm going to get anywhere in life. And I'm not exactly getting younger


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

DiscoStick said:


> I can't afford to go to university. I've applied for all the grants and everything and loans and I'm still short of thousands.
> 
> Prostitution is legal here.
> 
> ...


I cannot even begin to tell you all of the reasons that this is wrong. I seriously hope that you are joking. It sounds to me like you have absolutely no self esteem or you wouldn't be considering this. Do you really feel that you are that worthless? Because that is what prositution is. It is saying that you are no longer a human being worthy of love or respect. It's saying that you have so little value that your existance should be a vagina for creepy people, who cannot get anyone else, to get off in.

Do you have any idea of the dangerous situations you could put yourself in doing this? I can guarantee you that other people will see you as worthless and think they can do whatever they want. They may rape you or beat you or even kill you. You can also get so many diseases that could end up killing you. Being a female, I can guarantee that this will leave you as an empty shell and you will hate yourself in the end.

I'm not saying this condescendingly but I think you need to go see a counselor. It truly sounds like you feel like you have no other choice.

Again, I hope that you are joking and I just made a dork of myself.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Okay but it's legal here
I could do it legally and professionally and safely and earn a ton of money
Just like sleeping around but I'll get paid too.

I don't want to say it's a good thing. I'm just asking if there are ever conditions where it would be an okay thing to do
I've got a therapist but I've never told her
And I did advertise my services before on the internet but nobody with enough money came forward so it's probably better to do it through established organizations
And I need the money so much


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

DiscoStick said:


> Okay but it's legal here
> I could do it legally and professionally and safely and earn a ton of money
> Just like sleeping around but I'll get paid too.
> 
> ...


To me, it doesn't matter if it's legal or not. And it won't be like having sex but getting paid for it. It will be like being used. There is a difference and it is painful. I think you should discuss this with your therapist before you decide to do this. And no, I don't think there is ever a condition where it is ok to do this. As I said, it is completely degrading.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> To me, it doesn't matter if it's legal or not. And it won't be like having sex but getting paid for it. It will be like being used. There is a difference and it is painful. I think you should discuss this with your therapist before you decide to do this. And no, I don't think there is ever a condition where it is ok to do this. As I said, it is completely degrading.


I agree with Sarah,

Don't do it. You will end up regretting it. Or worse, you'll get stuck doing it.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Disco,

Ive been following your posts, and I know about the university admissions, and on top of that, with DP and the economy, i can imagine that its not easy to get on your feet. It takes small steps and patience, I believe that there is something great that you can offer. You can make it! have you tried part time work in the service industry? restaurants, hotels...etc? even something more labor intensive such as landscaping. Do you have something in mind that you love doing? or think you will be good in?

I have to admit as well, im a 25 year old virgin, and im not sure if its shear frustration or what, but there are times where i fantasize about prostitution. Maybe its the tv shows i watch having that effect lol. I dont know if youve watched it, but theres this british tv show called 'secret diary of a call girl' , in a way it glamorizes escorting. its a fantasy though, i realize that most realities are not that way.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq9OXjLSGOQ

Would it be wrong? i dont believe in right and wrong, I believe there are choices we make in life. Its up to us to weight in the pros and cons and be willing to deal with the reprocussions. There must be something else that you could do, list those things out and go for them. I would not suggest prostitution, and definitly not the one where you join an agency. things will clear up eventually, so dont rush into anything out of desperation.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

I've managed to end up landing a place in one of the best and most selective universities around even though I was rejected by the other ones
But the problem is that it's for rich people. I applied for a_ financial need scholarship_ and they rejected me-probably all the scholarships went to these rich spoiled bitches who want to get their grubby hands on as much money as they can. There's the word '_need_' in there. And yeah. I _need_ed it. And I still _need_ money. Say I go to this university-I'm going to end up having to skip meals again and everything. That's what I do at school now when I have no cash. I don't eat. I rely on government financial support for things that most people get paid for by their family
I'm getting no financial support from any family and I'm not going to because the only one who has any money spends it on shooting up god knows what with his whore. 
I'm not saying it's ideal but here's the deal: I get money. Creepy guy gets my dignity. As far as I'm concerned, it's a win win. But whatever. Aids isn't exactly a win. and I'd end up screwing it up anyway. I'll probably just have to end up winning the lottery. 
Because I don't need a few hundred. As it stands, I need thousands. I can barely work in public places because I get so freaked out. And even then, I'm going to fall far short of what I need. 
This whole thing is just shitty and pointless. The 'welfare state' can suck my ass if I can't force enough money out of them. And we've got a new and pissy prime minister who's going to syphon even more money away from me.
Whatever. I can't sell the only part of me that actually works well. 
Sorry if I'm being pissy.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

DiscoStick said:


> I've managed to end up landing a place in one of the best and most selective universities around even though I was rejected by the other ones
> But the problem is that it's for rich people. I applied for a_ financial need scholarship_ and they rejected me-probably all the scholarships went to these rich spoiled bitches who want to get their grubby hands on as much money as they can. There's the word '_need_' in there. And yeah. I _need_ed it. And I still _need_ money. Say I go to this university-I'm going to end up having to skip meals again and everything. That's what I do at school now when I have no cash. I don't eat. I rely on government financial support for things that most people get paid for by their family
> I'm getting no financial support from any family and I'm not going to because the only one who has any money spends it on shooting up god knows what with his whore.
> I'm not saying it's ideal but here's the deal: I get money. Creepy guy gets my dignity. As far as I'm concerned, it's a win win. But whatever. Aids isn't exactly a win. and I'd end up screwing it up anyway. I'll probably just have to end up winning the lottery.
> ...


I completely understand where you are at financially. I am in the situation where I have to live with my soon to be ex, abusive husband or be homeless. Straight up. No other choice. I can't get a job because of the dp. I can't get welfare because they require you to get a job and if you don't, they don't give you enough to live on anyways. I can't get disability because you have to prove that your dp will last atleast a year beyond application date. No one can prove that. I have no family support and certainly no finanical support from family. I am stuck where I am. BUT there are ways to make money if you posess the skills. Can you knit or crochet or sew or paint? You can make and sell things on Esty or craigslist. If you can draw or paint, you can do custom name signs, wood letters, wall art, etc and sell it in a number of forums. You could make jewelry and sell that. A huge thing right now in the parenting world are something called slings and wraps. It basically is like a backpack, made out of fabric, that people use to wear their babies. Those are SO popular right now and people pay a lot for them. You could get a pattern, a machine, and start making those. I also don't know about Europe but there are US companies that outsource for call centers and you can work at home for major companies. I would be doing that except that the shift times don't work for me and my house is NEVER quiet. You need like absolute silence. http://www.forbes.com/2009/10/12/call-centers-homesourcing-leadership-careers-jobs.html


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.xpatjobs.com/ Is a site that deals in jobs not only in Amsterdam but all of Europe, and it seems to me very easy to get work from this site, because of my experience with it. Which was this:

I was drunk, I went on the site for fun and put down my details, didnt even attach a CV, only wrote something about myself like "Excellent with computers" which ofcourse is relative but computers and people (odd combo I know) Is what I know best. Couple of days later they called and wanted me for some office work in Bristol, Britain. I got the documentation and it was all very nice. They were even gonna pay for the flight, and hotel for the first 2 weeks to allow me some time to find housing. The fact that they wanted me there like 3 days after the phonecall (and I live in Sweden) and because of my situation with severe depression, anxiety, and dp/dr led to me not taking the job, but it shows how easy it can be to get work if you are willing to move.

I really think you should apply for work at this site. Do not prostitute yourself. Even if it is the oldest profession in the world


----------



## sirreal (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry to be so brutally honest, but I don't see a problem with prostitution. I believe that you have every right to do whatever you want with your body as long as you are not harming another person.


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

why turn to prostitution? you do understand that you can still get an STD even if using protection? not having money to pay for your education sucks, I know what you are going through. At least consider stripping/exotic dancing. Having DP is hard enough, don't create the future anxiety that you will UNDOUBTEDLY have for selling your body.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry
My internet broke for a bit

I am a guy by the way. A gayish guy (guys are easier so I'm okay with them). I don't have the body for doing any modeling or whatever but I'd be great for porn or prostitution because some creepy old men get off on young looking men. Anyway.
I'm looking to find _something_ I can do so thanks for the links and everything.
I finish school soon so I'll have time to work. The thing is though that it won't be enough money probably. If I start in September then I'll still be short of cash. So I'll have to work alongside school as well.

It's just that prostitution is a quick way to make money. I would charge high rates and I would deliver the goods. But I know that it can be dangerous.

Jeez. Why is it so hard to earn loads of money while staying in the law and keeping morally correct? Pisses me off


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

What country are you in if you dont mind me asking. Because afaik noone in the European Union should have to prostitue themselves to afford school/living.


----------



## sirreal (Mar 20, 2010)

Inzom said:


> What country are you in if you dont mind me asking. Because afaik noone in the European Union should have to prostitue themselves to afford school/living.


I wish that were true about the US. Many people here spend about twenty years paying for college. And now there are tons of people with college degrees who can't even get jobs.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

it depends on where you do it and with whom. in germany here, you even get an insurance and must pay taxes, it's a regular job and there are many controls by the government, for example the police. 
of course, there are also dangerous regions where there is no supervision, for example when people get into prostitution because of drugs. 
but my opinion is, if you, DiscoStick, know what kind of people you engage with (gay men? i only say, AIDS danger ! ) then it's okay. i would prefer you to start with tabledancing or stripping to test it if it's okay for you. you can already gain lots of money with that.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm in the UK and I can't get enough money from the government to afford university. 
With the recent change in government, I'm going to have even less money to try and get by on in future years. Especially as I do want to take study at a postgraduate level as well.

The laws here are like in Germany. It's legal and prostitutes have legal rights and can take legal action if they are mistreated.
I'm not bothered if I get with women or men, but there are by far more men who use these services. Usually married men who are discovering their sexuality. And I wouldn't be cheap. I'm sure the risks involved are much greater if it's done in a cheap or unprofessional way.
Just the problem with stripping and all that is that male strippers are usually big, bulky and macho. I'd be more suited to porn or prostitution because of how my body is.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

It works if you're safe.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Its your body so the answer is up to you. Im just going to stick to the facts.
> I want to ask you if you have thought it all the way through, long term? Sure, its legal. But lets say something happens, lets say you are assaulted, god forbid. If it was a serious incident there would enquiries into it and possibly records of the incident kept on your police record. In the future this could effect your career and all of your hard work at university would be wasted. We never know what is going to happen do we? It isnt safe, worst case scenario is you could end up dead, then you wont need a university degree.
> 
> I know you want the best for yourself and that is to be admired, but if you truly want to succeed in life is this the right way to do it? it will scar you emotionally and diminish your self respect. I presume youre young, youre impulsive, but in a few years you may well regret it and still have nothing to show for it except bad memories.
> ...


Well if I were to do this, no incident would be kept on my criminal record as long as I act legally. Clients should be made aware of the legal ramifications if they pass on serious STDs, rape or assault. They're far more likely to assault a cheap person they pick up off a street corner than someone they have to pay a lot to get and who is aware of the law.

I'm comfortable with death and abuse anyway.
I grew up in an abusive home and I'm no stranger to it. I'm tough enough to take it.

I'm currently working on a novel. I have been for a couple of years now.
My writing is good enough to put me at the top of the country when exams come around.
If that gives me a lease of hope (I'm not expecting to sell loads or anything), then I will be able to cling onto a career in writing/journalism/whatever.

And if prostitution isn't a good option then there's always porn, but that really can ruin future career prospects.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

I recently saw the movie above, its cool. sort of relates to what we are talking about.

How much are you willing to charge per hour? If you are willing to do it then you have to be really selective and charge insane amounts of money. Also, to feel safer you can take a self defense class for some precautions.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm still working on the figures. I think that if I don't make it into university then I can spend a year odd writing and learning the industry and then I can increase my prices for new clients as I get better. If I do get into university then I'll be very near a big city which would be perfect to go to in my spare time to get some cash.
And my type is in high demand among gay men so I would get away with charging high-end prices, especially as loads of rentboys seem to be older and not packing much talent.
And yes, I'm small but I can punch like nobody else.


----------

